# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Rodhactis ou ricordea?

## David Lemos

Aqui esta a minha duvida....





Obrigada pessoal :Vitoria:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Sem duvida Rhodactis Indosinensis, foi o meu primeiro coral  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Tenho um desses no meu aquario. Aliás, tinha bastantes mas tive de os despachar porque isso cresce muito bem.

Ricordea não é de certeza.
Rhodactis penso que não.
Acho que é uma outra espécie de discossoma

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Boas
> 
> Sem duvida Rhodactis Indosinensis


Exacto :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## David Lemos

Muito obrigado a todos, em particular ao Gil que acertou em cheio :yb677:  
O que é certo, é que tem muito crescimento  :Coradoeolhos:  
Abraços

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas...
Se eles dizem é porque é...
Obrigado pela elucidação
abraço

----------


## Filipe Simões

se tiveres disso e tiver a estorvar, manda cá pra o algarve... eu gosto disso e tenho espaço para isso crescer  :Smile:

----------

